# ❤Curly Poodle❤



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

my boyfriend loves when our poodle is kinky. he'll even go so far as to spray her down with a water bottle after i spend hours bathing, drying, and grooming her. (gotta love him)

and i think its def from the adult coat


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Really curly!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love his curls! The fun of poodles is you can do so much with their hair. You can have his curly this time and straight(ish) next time! He has a nice dense coat good for years of playing with hair.

PS I think you may have yourself a nonfading brown....oooooooooo. Very special! I have only met a couple of browns that were his age and showed no signs of fading.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

How do you up keep the curly look? I love that look!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

He is so lovely! love his coat!


----------

